# Criticize the Enneagram type above you



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

There was an MBTI version of this not long ago, why don't we have an Enneagram one? It'll be a bit of fun!


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

you know what you are dearie? A "cold, hard person with a very thin covering of joviality. Because there's happiness then blackness." 

And I plagiarized that quote. :tongue:


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

7s... They think they can avoid their inner world ... 

... Wrong!​


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

"Woe, woe, the world is such a bleak place... Hope is the first step in disappointment..."

Fours believe things will end tragically and thus set up a self-fulfilling prophesy.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

An apathetic Nine, could you be more boring?


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

You're nothing but a slave to freedom, _darling._


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Speaking from experience?


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Trying to stalemate us with your unknown personality? Won't work I'm afraid.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

You even got a sense of priorities, mate? _Stop making this so easy for me _


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Stop being so awesome. Seriously, it's making everyone look bad. ;D


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Stop moving so much. Don't make me staple your feet to the floor 0.o


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Killjoy. Go take a chill pill, people can't threaten ya with erratic dance moves.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

soya said:


> "Woe, woe, the world is such a bleak place... Hope is the first step in disappointment..."
> 
> Fours believe things will end tragically and thus set up a self-fulfilling prophesy.


D: you are doing it wrong....that was 6...not 4.

[HR][/HR]



Jiktin said:


> Killjoy. Go take a chill pill, people can't threaten ya with erratic dance moves.


Aren't we enjoying this a bit too much miau...:mellow:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Okay, half a pot of 50mg chill pills plz at that!:tongue:


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, everything's cool. Shit's funny, really... crack a joke... a great way to mask anxiety.

___




Rim said:


> D: you are doing it wrong....that was 6...not 4
> [HR][/HR]


I disagree. Sixes don't_ believe_, they worry, they doubt. I don't think the six sees the world as bleak and depressing - that's too florid and romantic. A six would simply say life is unfair. 

The bit about hope also was hitting on the tendency of the 4 to idealise, hope for things that are hard or impossible to obtain, and then feel the sting of disappointment.

Thanks for playing!


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Few things grinds my gears as much and makes me as angry as your pointless stubbornness, you're creating problems not avoiding them.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Oy, calm down and let's think about this.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

If you didn't think so much you could actually accomplish something in your life.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

And if you didn't worry so much, you could accomplish something in your life. :wink:

Now let's look at this rationally, shall we?


EDIT: [(Out of Character/Game) I really want @Boss and @Paradox1987 to get in on these. I want to see what the 3 and 2 have to say.)


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Rationality, your weapon against your own incompetence and uselessness. The rest of us are already enjoying life to it's fullest.


----------



## nathdep (May 5, 2012)

Stop suffocating everyone like a grocery bag... (and I don't mean those eco-friendly ones either...)


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

_Chill_. Seriously, just chill out. The world is not _really_ out to get you. Well, it's not personal. Usually, anyways.


----------



## nathdep (May 5, 2012)

Likewise my fellow type 6 comrade...


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

You just can't do it, can you.

vv


* *


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

And your type of not worrying's burying your head in the sand and being non-confrontational :tongue: (& aww hell I just burned myself with that first part)

I keep trying & failing to imitate your avatar D8


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Stop going from one thing to another, sevens.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Persephone said:


> Stop going from one thing to another, sevens.












Come out of your little shell, there's nothing to be afraid of!


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Would you just sit still, for once!


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Would you finally get up and get a move on it?


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Criticising a 4? That's kind of like kicking a child to get them to cry. Where's the challenge? The internal angst is already way harsher than anything I could offer.

*kicks Tortured*


ETA: here have a pretty picture to cheer you up. It's called "broken wing"


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Even though it's just a tree with a broken branch .. it's so sad :/ and romantic .. I just wanna cut myself to to show solidarity with the tree.

Oh wait .. this isn't the criticize self thread o.0 

When you criticize someone, you really gotta feel it .. don't spare their feelings. Go for the jugular and actually wait around long enough for them to fight back!


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm eating snacks. Jealous?


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

For god sick stop fearing!! :happy:


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

You know that feeling you get when you lie awake at night wondering if any of it matters, asking will anyone ever truly know you, did that person you love actually mean to hurt you or can they just not see you, do _you_ matter?

The answer is; no one cares, they're just sick of the emo.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

You have a couple of fists, use them once in a while. It's very cathartic and also puts people in their place. The hospital.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Tortured said:


> You have a couple of fists, use them once in a while. It's very cathartic and also puts people in their place. The hospital.


Geeze! Simmer down sally. Don't be so crazy reactive - aggravated assault's kinda a serious crime :O 
The hell give you the right anyway? You're nobody special.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

No criticism from me, I do have a message from the manufactures of Ritalin who have recorded record sales however.

"Thanks, we couldn't have done it without you!"


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Since when did you last take a shower?


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

For the bajillionth time, I can't read minds, just tell me what's wrong.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

You have legs. Use them and try standing on your own for once.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

And why live life when you can theorise the concept, right?


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Life isn't meant to be lived quietly. Get out there, make your voice heard because justice can't wait.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

You're instructing me how to live my life, aren't you? WHY MUST YOU ALWAYS DO THAT?!?

Meanwhile Eight out of Nine agree; Justice is _not_ a point-keeping exercise.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Why are you denying and avoiding the existence of problems rather than facing them? Sometimes you have to act, solve, and face them and the reward would be satisfying. Inaction will get you nowhere.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

You should really look at how you you're self have affected you're own life. It's easy to go with the flow of things, but that's not always the best thing for you to do. Stop letting the flow dictate what you can do, and start paddling upstream because that's where the excitement is at.


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

What are you doing here? You got loads of more important things to do. Like trying to conquer the world, again.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont know anything about you, sadly xD
uhh... so I heard you like trees and drugs?


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Nah. I'm sure you're busy with your hedonistic pursuits. I have drugs here, you want? Call me up if you need someone to accompany you to a doctor.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Oh look, some type of noble gas! 
It's like a whole room full of nothing going on.

Now about those drugs...


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Nothing going on! Clearly previous poster has never met an ENTP Social Nine. What my actions and words lack in direction and forcefulness, they more than make up for in number, speed and volume. :tongue:

My criticism of unknown types is they're impossible to criticise.


----------

